# panacur, for how long??



## perrocabronus (Mar 24, 2007)

how long should i give panacur to my frog???


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

Dr. Frye has recommended once a week for one month, replacing the temporary enclosure the day after each treatment. If they're being treated in an infected tank the treatments must continue every single month as long as they remain in it.

mileage may vary though as medication dosage is difficult to generalize.


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

The pack I got from Dr. Frye also says that. 1 time per week for 4 weeks. Unless the frogs are staying in the infected viv. Then once a week till the end of time....Sara


----------



## perrocabronus (Mar 24, 2007)

the frog came too skinny im only guessing it might be nematods, dont have a vet to examint eh poor thing but im triying with panacur.
how long until you can see some changes in the size weight.


----------

